# scared of spiders?



## Johnald Chaffinch (Sep 18, 2005)

i just had to get rid of a massive house spider :shock: , took me almost half an hour to deal with it!

just wondering if looking after creepy crawlies has helped any of you be less scared of things like this?


----------



## DMJ (Sep 18, 2005)

I use to be scared of them but caring for them has helped me understand and made me less scared of them.


----------



## Ian (Sep 19, 2005)

I dont really have anything for or against them....

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ellroy (Sep 19, 2005)

Spiders are very interesting....there's so much variety among the different species. I've never been bothered by them although I can see why some people are unnerved......cou&lt;[SIZE=8pt]pussies!&gt;[/SIZE]gh!!

Arachanophobia was a great movie too!


----------



## infinity (Sep 19, 2005)

I think that poll is missing an option:

*I don't fear them but I respect them*...

Arachnologists/ spider keepers know full well that if their tarantula goes into full attack mode and bares its fangs at them, their heart WILL skip a beat... but they're not afraid of them, they just respect their potential to cause harm. I'll still jump when a T comes running at me but I'm not afraid of it


----------



## PseudoDave (Sep 19, 2005)

You're also missing an option for the stranger members of the group like myself, who dont like house spiders but have no fear of tarantulas, that could actually hurt when they bite... I'm odd and i love it...


----------



## Rick (Sep 19, 2005)

I have never been afraid of them.


----------



## Samzo (Sep 19, 2005)

> I think that poll is missing an option:*I don't fear them but I respect them*...
> 
> Arachnologists/ spider keepers know full well that if their tarantula goes into full attack mode and bares its fangs at them, their heart WILL skip a beat... but they're not afraid of them, they just respect their potential to cause harm. I'll still jump when a T comes running at me but I'm not afraid of it


Yeah, I have T's not afriad of them but if they attacked id deffinatly stop breathing...


----------



## Jwonni (Sep 20, 2005)

i enjoy watching tarantulas if i am at the zoo or another wildlife place BUT i could never have one in my house or i could not sleep or relax just thinking about if it got out (which i know is nearly 0% unless i left it open)

i also have a fear of house spiders but i dont know why. i am BIG they are small and they dont even have the ability to hurt me yet i need my mam to come and take em away  i feel like such a wimp


----------



## ellroy (Sep 20, 2005)

Don't you just love the feeling of those 8 little feet on the palm of your hand......then all of a sudden they shoot up your arm and they are at your throat or in your mouth!!!!

Those cute little buggers! You gotta love em!

Sometimes I dream that I wake up in the night and my duvet is covered in a crawling mass of spiders....like a tickley living blanket!


----------



## Samzo (Sep 20, 2005)

> Don't you just love the feeling of those 8 little feet on the palm of your hand......then all of a sudden they shoot up your arm and they are at your throat or in your mouth!!!!Those cute little buggers! You gotta love em!
> 
> Sometimes I dream that I wake up in the night and my duvet is covered in a crawling mass of spiders....like a tickley living blanket!


lol Ellroy you have issues man


----------



## PseudoDave (Sep 20, 2005)

lol, ellroy, you've inspired me to add extra locks to my enclosures...


----------



## Samzo (Sep 20, 2005)

> lol, ellroy, you've inspired me to add extra locks to my enclosures...


Yeah... i think im gunna check my tarantulas...


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## Kriss (Jul 18, 2007)

Spiders are ok. I might be a bit cautious around some of the larger true spiders but not to the extent that I fear them.

The one thing that I really don't like are maggots. Not even Fruit fly maggots. I don't like worms either.

I won't eat rice because it reminds me of maggots and if its been raining I will keep my eyes on the floor so I can dodge any worms wiggling outside.

I also don't like any animal larger than me, espeacially horses.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2007)

hhahaha I bumped up this post from 2005. Well I've been around spiders

all my life...since I was born so Im not scared of them.


----------



## Asa (Jul 19, 2007)

Being scared of arachnids, spiders in particular, is a common physcological effect.


----------



## Deutschherper (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm kind of scared of letting one crawl on me, but I plan to conquer that fear. I know that they're part of the natural environment so I don't kill them  .


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 25, 2007)

Im not really scared of them but I dont like em, I wouldnt keep any as pets. But I have been catching Black Widows lately for people here in the forum, I even got an egg with one that fortunately hatched once JT got it. My mom was SO happy to hear that the egg I sent him hatched with 200 some odd babies at his place rather than in our backyard by the door where I found them and their momma. lol


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 25, 2007)

Haha, that's awesome! I'd love to get rid of the black widows around my house too. I saw one in my garage last night but couldn't catch it. :roll:


----------



## Asa (Jul 25, 2007)

Spiders are nice, nice like..uh...me


----------

